# Long Island - NY



## KLMlawn (Apr 18, 2001)

I primarily work mid to western Suffolk County, but if anyone needs a hand - I can go to eastern Suffolk or Nassau with the understanding that I would be available for anything other than a pull-out after my work is done, drop me a line or e-mail.


----------



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

Long Island based also here;

I to can help out anyone here on "Long Island" if needed

Im willing to ferry out of Port Jeff into "Conn. area's" & North up to "Boston area" (3.5+hr ride to Boston area) 
or
Can travel westbound off LI into NY/NJ areas

**Pending storms in effect here on LI**

CK-3500 Dump w/8' Western Plow, Western 2 stage spreader, Misc hand tools, assessories
Set up to carry bagged MagicSalt and salt/sand for small half - one acre accounts

Also Available;
1 skidsteer loader 
Additional 2nd pickup w/ 8' Western plow
3 Toro snow blowers on hand
1-3 sidewalk laborers on standby
Bagged MagicSalt

cell;631-445-3226

http://www.geocities.com/cometlandscaping/Snow.html


----------

